# Lost Vape Thelema DNA 250c Gift box



## TyTy (3/8/21)

Hey guys!!

Anyone know who stocks these at the moment or who's getting them in?

Was a little late organizing funds when amazing vapes and downtown vapoury had them in a few weeks ago


----------



## adriaanh (4/8/21)

https://www.sirvape.co.za/collectio...ft-box-limited-edition?variant=40323390439619

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## TyTy (4/8/21)

adriaanh said:


> https://www.sirvape.co.za/collectio...ft-box-limited-edition?variant=40323390439619


Thanks so much!!! Grabbed 1 this morning!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

